# Birthday acknowledgement



## clifffaith (Apr 8, 2016)

Well, that was nice.  Checked into the Riviera Beach resort in San Juan Capstrano earlier today and the front desk knew it was Cliff's birthday.  When we got upstairs to our unit there was a bakery box with two cupcakes and a card.  Nice touch.  They also have free DVD rental here, we'll have to check to see if there's anything that appeals to us.


----------



## dwojo (Apr 8, 2016)

That was very nice of them.


----------



## Egret1986 (Apr 9, 2016)

*I received a form from one of the resorts I own at that was just taken over by DRI*



clifffaith said:


> Well, that was nice.  Checked into the Riviera Beach resort in San Juan Capstrano earlier today and the front desk knew it was Cliff's birthday.  When we got upstairs to our unit there was a bakery box with two cupcakes and a card.  Nice touch.  They also have free DVD rental here, we'll have to check to see if there's anything that appeals to us.



That was nice and a special touch.  Are you an owner at this resort or do you have DRI Points?

The form I received from my resort requested personal information, likes, favorite things, activities I enjoy, etc.

At first, I was feeling kind of special.

Then I became suspicious.  DRI acquiring my group of resorts so far has had quite a bit of negative impact on me.  It's too corporate and my experiences with trying to get things resolved from this acquisition and my account issues have left me less than happy. I started thinking that this form was a way to glean info on me so that the sales folks could start bugging me.

She said that the information would be used to send birthday and anniversary cards, and make my ownership stays extra special as a valued owner.  

Hmmmm.  I'm still suspicious.  So far, I've only seen the negative side of DRI.  Five of my resorts were acquired by them in October and so far there's been no upside.

I still haven't submitted the form.  I would enjoy some special touches like you just experienced during your recent stay.  Have I simply become too cynical with these folks or will the information on this form really be used in the way the Front Desk Manager suggested? 

Thank you for sharing your experience.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 9, 2016)

I would be more critical of getting birth dates as a way to get into your CREDIT INFO.

I celebrate my birthdays with my family ... they already KNOW my birthday .. for all others, they get MY FAKE birthdate ... including the one on my driver's license (when day of month was NOT asked nor given).


----------



## pedro47 (Apr 9, 2016)

clifffaith said:


> Well, that was nice.  Checked into the Riviera Beach resort in San Juan Capstrano earlier today and the front desk knew it was Cliff's birthday.  When we got upstairs to our unit there was a bakery box with two cupcakes and a card.  Nice touch.  They also have free DVD rental here, we'll have to check to see if there's anything that appeals to us.



Happy Birthday Cliff. Wishing you many more.


----------



## silentg (Apr 9, 2016)

vacationhopeful said:


> I would be more critical of getting birth dates as a way to get into your CREDIT INFO.
> 
> I celebrate my birthdays with my family ... they already KNOW my birthday .. for all others, they get MY FAKE birthdate ... including the one on my driver's license (when day of month was NOT asked nor given).



Wow, DOES THAT MEAN YOU WOULDNT EAT THE CUPCAKE?


----------



## clifffaith (Apr 9, 2016)

Egret1986 said:


> That was nice and a special touch.  Are you an owner at this resort or do you have DRI Points?
> 
> The form I received from my resort requested personal information, likes, favorite things, activities I enjoy, etc.
> 
> ...



We are Diamond owners -- first time to this resort.  We usually go to Marquis Villas in Palm Springs on Cliff's birthday, but have never had a birthday greeting of any sort.  In case anyone wondered, he did share his cupcakes!


----------

